
Ask HN: Would a “suggestive” domain affect email deliverability? - pgg
I&#x27;m offering a service that emails people (opt-in) when good deals are found in a certain industry. I want to buy a domain like barelylegalcars dotcom. My hesitation is that this could negatively affect email deliverability, triggering some kind of adult content spam filter. Someone here always seems to work in a relevant field, I would appreciate any input.
======
LinuxBender
Some providers may add points to the spam score. Some corporate servers may
block it.

You could always set up a small account with an email campaign provider and do
a small test run with a "welcome to the service" email to see how many emails
get through. This assumes your members have opted into email.

Your user-base may differ from the base others here have experience with, so
real numbers are everything.

